# JDBC Prob



## Guest (12. Dez 2003)

Finde den Fehler nicht in dieser Funktion, er gibt jedenfalls immer die Fehlermeldung aus dem catch aus....
wäre cool wenn jemand hilfe wüsste

```
public static int getSpielNr(){
		try{
		nummer=10;
		befehl = conn.createStatement();
		resultat = befehl.executeQuery("SELECT MAX(SpielNr) FROM Spiele");
		nummer= resultat.getInt(1);
		
		return nummer;
		}
		catch(Exception e){
			System.err.println("Fehler beim auslesen der SpielNr");
			return nummer;
		}
	}
```


----------



## mariopetr (12. Dez 2003)

```
public static int getSpielNr(){ 
       try{ 
       nummer=10; 
       befehl = conn.createStatement(); 
       resultat = befehl.executeQuery("SELECT MAX(SpielNr) FROM Spiele"); 
       if(resultat.next())
           nummer= resultat.getInt(1); 
       else
          throw new Exception("there is no spoon"); 
       return nummer; 
       } 
       catch(Exception e){ 
          System.err.println("Fehler beim auslesen der SpielNr"); 
          return nummer; 
       }
```


----------



## Darksun (12. Dez 2003)

Hab jetzt schon wieder nen Problem....sorry aber ich bin Anfänger   also über ne Klasse rufe ich diese Funktion auf, bekomme aber nur ne Nullpointer Exception....

wenn mir nochmal jemand helfen könnte wäre ich unendlich dankbar



```
/*Übergabe der Spieleliste*/
	public static String[][] getSpiele(){
		try {
			makeConnection();
			befehl = conn.createStatement();
			resultat = befehl.executeQuery("SELECT SpielNr, Spieler1, Spieler2, Sieger FROM Spiele");
			
			//holt die Metadata-Informationen aus dem Resultset
			metaData = resultat.getMetaData();
			spalten = metaData.getColumnCount();
			
			
			//trägt die Ergebnisse vom Resultat in ein Array
		 	int zeile = 0;
		 	while (resultat.next()){
		 		for (int spalte = 0; spalte < spalten; spalte++){
		 			inhalt[spalte][zeile] = resultat.getString(zeile + 1);
				}
				zeile = zeile + 1;
			}
			zeilen = zeile;
			closeConnection();
			closeStatement();
			return inhalt;
			
		}
	
		catch (Exception e) {
			System.err.println("Fehler beim Aufruf der Spieleliste!");
			return null;
		}
	}
```


----------



## utnovetur (13. Dez 2003)

Das Array inhalt[spalte][zeile] muss vor der Benutzung angelegt werden.
Wenn du vorher nicht weißt, wie groß es werden kann, solltest du dir die Collection-Klassen in java.util ansehen.


----------



## Darksun (14. Dez 2003)

Den Array hab ich bereits angelegt, allerdings ganz am Anfang und nicht innerhalb der Funktion, deshalb ist der Code des anlegens auch nicht dabei, daran sollte es allerdings nicht liegen. Ich glaube eher in der Logik liegt der Fehler, da Eclipse (kenn mich leider noch nicht so aus mit dem Programm) eigentlich Fehler anzeigt wie variablen Deklaration und so


----------

